# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Individual Tutoring for Russian  Russian lessons via SKYPE

## Russian Tutor

I am a Native Russian Teacher with 10+ years of teaching experience. 
Learn easy and fast by conversation in Russian. The method is fast and efficient. You will start speaking Russian right from the first lesson. Teaching via Skype / Whatsapp / IMO/ Viber or another app of your choice. Lessons are tailored to your needs. I am a trade license holder and will provide you with invoices. 
Prices: 
$10 -30 min, 
$15 -45 min, 
$20 -60 min. 
First free lesson 20 min.  irina.zajicova@gmail.com
Skype : i.buricova www.irina-zajicova.com

----------

